# Naval Officer planning on leaving in a year to pursue one of the MFA Programs at USC!



## Snippy

Hi everyone! My name’s Jake! I’m currently an active duty Navy Public Affairs Officer stationed in Busan, South Korea. Right now I’m in the process of leaving active duty to pursue a career in the entertainment industry. I received my undergrad from USC and am hoping I can go back to get my MFA in either production or writing for TV/Film. I still have a year before I even start applying for school so I’m looking forward to getting to know everyone here, see how the application process plays out for, and try to set myself up for success. If I get in you can count on me to give back to the community that helped me achieve my goals 

Questions that come to mind off the top of my head off if anyone can answer:

1. I’m going to focus on the Peter Stark MFA in production, but is there anything stopping me from applying for the MFA in writing for TV/film? Would that hurt my chances of getting into either?

2. Are there any prior military officers here who were successful in applying to film school? Obviously our career path is different from most others who may have had experience in the industry already so I’d be interested in hearing your experience and lessons learned.

Excited to embark on this journey and connect with you all!!


----------



## cooljproductions06

Snippy said:


> Hi everyone! My name’s Jake! I’m currently an active duty Navy Public Affairs Officer stationed in Busan, South Korea. Right now I’m in the process of leaving active duty to pursue a career in the entertainment industry. I received my undergrad from USC and am hoping I can go back to get my MFA in either production or writing for TV/Film. I still have a year before I even start applying for school so I’m looking forward to getting to know everyone here, see how the application process plays out for, and try to set myself up for success. If I get in you can count on me to give back to the community that helped me achieve my goals
> 
> Questions that come to mind off the top of my head off if anyone can answer:
> 
> 1. I’m going to focus on the Peter Stark MFA in production, but is there anything stopping me from applying for the MFA in writing for TV/film? Would that hurt my chances of getting into either?
> 
> 2. Are there any prior military officers here who were successful in applying to film school? Obviously our career path is different from most others who may have had experience in the industry already so I’d be interested in hearing your experience and lessons learned.
> 
> Excited to embark on this journey and connect with you all!!


Hi Jake so I am actually an Army officer who is transitioning out in January. I applied for USC’s MFA in film production for the upcoming Spring 2023 semester. Haven’t heard anything official yet but I’d be more than happy to share my experience with you since we share prior military experience.


----------



## Snippy

cooljproductions06 said:


> Hi Jake so I am actually an Army officer who is transitioning out in January. I applied for USC’s MFA in film production for the upcoming Spring 2023 semester. Haven’t heard anything official yet but I’d be more than happy to share my experience with you since we share prior military experience.


Hey! Congrats on getting out! I’d really appreciate the gouge! I heard the program is really looking for people with unique perspectives and who can tell a good story. Here’s hoping our military experience is that edge we need to get in  If I get in fall of 24 (fingers crossed but still being realistic) we may overlap!

Feel free to hit me up on insta. I’m @treat.j


----------

